# Time to update my Go Bags



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

*go-bag*
_noun_ NORTH AMERICAN
(1) A bag packed with essential items, kept ready for use in the event of an emergency evacuation of one's home.

So that does not exactly fit the definition of what I am doing, but close enough. I am actually building a duo of new Go Bags. One will serve will be smaller and one will be larger. I will keep them together for the most part but have the option of stowing the larger pack when the smaller pack will do. They will fill many roles: short term bug out, get home, active threat response, emergency evacuation and caught in the moment of disaster. They will not replace my already well stocked 72 hour bags or my tactical kit, but they will become part of my everyday carry gear. And yes that means they will go to work with me, on day trips, when I go to church, etc., etc. Having the two bag combo gives me the option of good, better and best. The small bag is good, the large bag is better, having both is best.

The two bags I selected are already in my possession, which is why I selected them.  The first is a 5.11 Tactical Push (Practical Utility Shoulder Hold) Pack. A messenger style bag with a concealed pistol compartment. The second is a 5.11 Tactical Rush-12 Backpack. A 16 pocket multi-purpose backpack. Both are very different creatures, but both are very well made and rugged. And neither are 'that' large. One feature I am looking for in this 2 Go Bag setup is less weight and less bulk. I want to be able to move faster and be more flexible on the go.



















The first thing I have to work out is weaponry. I am operating under the hope/presumption that I have a long gun handy and available pretty much anywhere I go. I have several at home, one in my office, one in my work vehicle, one in each of my personal vehicles, etc. I also carry a handgun pretty much all day every day, often times two of them. That being said I am operating under the expectation that when I 'need' these go bags I am either unarmed (which is seriously unlikely) or I am under armed with something very small and compact. Like a 5 shot J-Frame, Ruger LCP Custom or a Kahr CM9 (all of which are part of my deep concealment rotation). So each pack will get it's own handgun. Since my pistol safe is overflowing with Smith & Wesson M&P's and I have more M&P magazines than a small police department; that is what I will be going with. A full size upgraded M&P in the large pack and a compact upgraded M&P in the smaller pack (upgraded meaning Apex triggers, Apex barrels, grip work and Ameriglo night sights). Having a bag that might not always be in your immediate possession and firearms don't always mix, especially when you have children. So I just placed an order for some small combination cable locks. While not optimal they are faster and more secure than most trigger locks and will keep both honest people and kids from using either handgun. I am not overly worried about immediate access as again I am always armed with something as it is. And if I have even an inkling of a suspicion that something bag might go down I will have already prepped the bags by removing the locks and putting on the trigger guard kydex holsters.










Of course all this might change as I work on and develop these bags further. Because just like all of the situations in which I might use these bags, I intend to drill and practice with them. Which will help me get a better understanding on what is working and what isn't. Hopefully this weekend I will be able to take them to the range and run through some 'remove the cable lock, load and fire' drills.

The next step will be tools (multi tools, knives, flashlights, etc.). Which means it will be time to dig through the box of freebies and deals I store up for just such an occasion. It also means it will be time to make a new Amazon.com wish list. Stay tuned...


----------



## SewingMachine (Mar 26, 2017)

I admit I do a lot of PALS webbing, but does EVERYTHING have to have PALS and Velcro on it? 

I'm not knocking the bags. No problem with 5.11's stuff. Its just, idk, I'm kind of moving away from the whole tactical look, and more towards tactical features without the look. But I digress...

It's too bad there isn't some way to flip the whole gun lock thing on its head. Someone should make a dummy mag, with a push button on the bottom that you have to depress in order to work the mag release, just to drop the fake mag. Something. I cant imagine working that combo under stress, even though I see you have stated you would be prepping the guns beforehand.

I got rid of my M&P. After the SR9, nothing feels as good for me. But if I had a pile of them I would be doing the same as you, lol.

Let me (us?) know how you like that bag, the backpack. Not the company, idc about them, but about the design. Do you find yourself laying it down and opening it fully, or just unzipping it enough to reach in while it is standing up.

My only advice, and something has helped me tremendously, is to make separate bags for each item, or groups of items. Different colors, roll tops, and labeled. It really helps when I am squinting into my Sea to Summit hydraulic, and my next set of bags are going to have some webbing strips added, so I can feel them in the dark, just reaching into the bag. I can tell my kitchen bag right now, because it has a kettle in it, lol, but some of the other stuff, down jacket, down sleeping bag, extra socks, can be hard to dig for.

My setup is almost, but not quite, like yours. My main bag is the 65L Hydraulic, and my second bag is a self made medium size messenger bag. The messenger bag removable PALS panels inside, hahaha but none on the outside.

I like the idea. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have enough 5.11 Tactical stuff to fill up a cargo container. We have a contract with 5.11 to provide everything from uniforms, armor carrier, duty bags, tactical gear, etc. (but not holsters). And 5.11 loves to send out freebies to people with purchasing authority, even though I did not select them to be a vendor and merely sign off on the purchase forms. I have hats, flashlights, knives, multi-tools, aprons, jackets, bags, etc. that all came for free. As far as their bags go I don't mind the webbing. Some of it will end up covered in pouches. I have several bags by Maxpedition & Blackhawk that don't have the webbing and they seem less customizable and less flexible to me. 

As far as the SR9 goes...it could have been a great gun, I wanted it to be a great gun, but then Ruger's lawyers got involved and made it just okay. The SR9 does feel good in the hand though. Ruger should have just redesigned the SR9 instead of making the RAP. 

I am pretty heavily trained on stress management and combating the fight-flight-freeze response. Of course practice and more practice will help with that too. I suspect I will spend many an hour watching TV, pulling on an M&P9C and removing a cable lock. The cable lock is not ideal but it's the best low cost solution (I could devise) that keeps the gun inside the pack and yet is still safe from small hands. 

I also do the separate bags for groups of items thing. I like to have a tool kit, a survival kit, a med kit, etc. That's where the 5.11 "slick stick" system and all of that webbing comes in handy.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Good thing all I have to do is get mine to the local private field!!*

For the kinds of purposes you have in mind, I suppose mine look kinda, oh, I don't know, too big, too heavy?? I only have to get them to the local private field, so I've never really given much thought to "size/weight." Throw 'em in the Tahoe, drive to the field, throw 'em in the helo, done with it. And I can pack a LOT of stuff in 'em. Got 4 of 'em.


----------



## SewingMachine (Mar 26, 2017)

I love it when you talk about the Helo.

I tried to convince my friend (who has a pilots license, and can fly a helicopter) that he NEEDED one.

Still no helicopter.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Pessimistic2 said:


> For the kinds of purposes you have in mind, I suppose mine look kinda, oh, I don't know, too big, too heavy?? I only have to get them to the local private field, so I've never really given much thought to "size/weight." Throw 'em in the Tahoe, drive to the field, throw 'em in the helo, done with it. And I can pack a LOT of stuff in 'em. Got 4 of 'em.


My 72+ hour bag is pushing 65 lbs (not including the attached AR15) and is much larger than what I am putting together here. My Dual Go Bag system is going to cover a multitude of events & possibilities, perhaps even dealing with a "professional encounter" or merely serving to get me home when vehicular travel is not possible. I am delineating between the two system as Bug Out Bag vs Go Bag.

My Go Bags might only be used if there is a house fire and I have to get out with the family; thus I will need some cash, spare car keys, etc. They might be used when I am out for dinner with the wife and am alerted to an active shooter situation at a nearby shopping center, so I need a "POLICE" ID panel and a set of handcuffs or zip cuffs. They might be used if I am sitting in traffic and an EMP goes off and I am suddenly hoofing it back home through some potentially unfriendly neighborhoods. They might be used while I am on a day trip with the family to a nearby state park and suddenly the North Koreans start parachuting in. Hard to say what they will be used for until it happens, if it happens. In the event of something major (read as MAJOR) I will doning the Bug Out Bag, the wife will hopefully be grabbing hers, the teenage son will be grabbing his, etc., etc. If I can take the Go Bags with too, all the better.

I currently have an Active Shooter Bag (5.11 Bail Out Bag) that travels with me. The Active Shooter Bag has spare pistol mags, AR15 mags, flex cuffs, an IFAK, bleeding control drop kits, CPR shield, flashlight, spare batteries, multi-tool, knife, door stops, red duct tape, protein bars, etc. As you can see it is very mission specific and I want something less so that still incorporates those elements.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> ...I want to be able to move faster and be more flexible on the go...


Slowing down with old age?


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

SewingMachine said:


> I love it when you talk about the Helo.
> I tried to convince my friend (who has a pilots license, and can fly a helicopter) that he NEEDED one. Still no helicopter.


Your friend better have some spare change! Helo is great, but not "cheap!" Your looking at $400+ an hour just to put it in the air (Jet Ranger), not to mention the cost of the helo in the first place, or the maintenance, or the fuel, or the insurance, or the......well, you get the picture!!

Smaller ones are less expensive, maybe $100 an hour to operate, but much more subject to being kicked around in windy conditions....and it doesn't take all that much to qualify for "windy conditions," anything above 20-25 kts gets kinda tricky at ground level, and some of the smaller ones (Rotorway, Mosquito, Hummingbird, Safari, etc.) are downright dangerous in anything above 10-15 kts! The "bigger" ones, like an H-47 are OK, pretty stable even at 25-30 kts ground level....on the other hand it runs about $1700+ an hour to put the H-47 in the air!! About 1/3 of the cost for my BOL has been nothing but "air time!!" On the other hand, I'm not gonna complain...I'm 45 miles deep, and if the SHTF I don't think I'll have to worry about anyone stumbling up on the place!! When I take up residence next year at the Retreat the Jet Ranger will be my only way in/out, and don't plan on going in/out very often....gonna try to be "self-sufficient." :wave:


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Sentry18....only other thing I have is my Range Bag, and it's just an el cheapo model...Blackhawk Sportster.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> Slowing down with old age?


Hell yes. That plus spending most of my days in an office instead of on the road. My boss (who has 10 years on me) always says "I am not as good as I once was, but I am as good once as I ever was".


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I have a range bag too ,just seating here in the closet loaded with shooting gear and ammo ,no weapons they are in separated locations ,but in order for me to take it out I will need a hand truck ,I do have my Army backpack on my web gear belt and shoulder straps but I will definitely created a disturbance in this city if I go out with it ,no I`m to old and frail for backpacks or bag outs ,hell I`m thinking on getting a smaller CCW ,even the SR9 is getting to heavy now.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Had a nice score today. Stopped in at one of the local police supply shops to do some window shopping and picked up a set of TacMed DOK's (Downed Officer Kits) for free, part of program some group came up with for LEO's. The only requirement was that you attend one of the TacMed trainings, which I fortunately had done in 2015 as it was required department-wide. The DOK's have pretty much everything you would need for a serious injury like a gunshot wound, which is why we issue one to every officer for their duty bag (to be used only on fellow LEO's) and 3 for their active shooter bags (that are actually for dropping to people in need when hunting an active shooter). These will be nice additions to my Go Bags. I will also add a smaller general med kit in each bag too.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> Had a nice score today. Stopped in at one of the local police supply shops to do some window shopping and picked up a set of TacMed DOK's (Downed Officer Kits) for free, part of program some group came up with for LEO's. The only requirement was that you attend one of the TacMed trainings, which I fortunately had done in 2015 as it was required department-wide. The DOK's have pretty much everything you would need for a serious injury like a gunshot wound, which is why we issue one to every officer for their duty bag (to be used only on fellow LEO's) and 3 for their active shooter bags (that are actually for dropping to people in need when hunting an active shooter). These will be nice additions to my Go Bags. I will also add a smaller general med kit in each bag too.


Nice, I looked it up on Amazon and I can get one from a low of $80 Canadian to over $1300 Canadian. Most of them are averaging around $150.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Flight1630 said:


> Nice, I looked it up on Amazon and I can get one from a low of $80 Canadian to over $1300 Canadian. Most of them are averaging around $150.


Ouch! They are $39 US down here. I have been told that you can "build your own" for a little less than that, but I have never looked into it.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> Ouch! They are $39 US down here. I have been told that you can "build your own" for a little less than that, but I have never looked into it.


Always building your own is better then premade ones.
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/s/ref=is_s_ss_i_0_6?k=tacmed&sprefix=tacmed


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

This project has gotten pushed back for other priorities, but I am still moving forward.

Picked up some emergency blankets, some more first aid supplies, a set of small pry bars, some cyalume sticks and a couple of flashlights. Will start working out what items I have at home to use as well. Want this done before the end of summer.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> This project has gotten pushed back for other priorities, but I am still moving forward. Picked up some emergency blankets, some more first aid supplies, a set of small pry bars, some cyalume sticks and a couple of flashlights. Will start working out what items I have at home to use as well. Want this done before the end of summer.


The only bad thing about your "Go Bags" is that by the time you're done, you're gonna need a 10 donkey pack train to haul' em anywhere! :scratch


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Pessimistic2 said:


> The only bad thing about your "Go Bags" is that by the time you're done, you're gonna need a 10 donkey pack train to haul' em anywhere! :scratch


You should see my 72 hour bug out bags. Every 6 months or so I strap one on and go for a ridiculous hike and every 6 months or so I try and replacement something in it with a lighter version.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

One thing this discussion reminded me of was that when we bought my wife's work it came with a 12guage. I brought it home for several reasons but mostly to clean up. I always intended to bring it back so if shtf I would have a pistol and a few loads of OO buck to get home my wife is all for preps for a few weeks but civil unrest is not something she considers and is almost anti gun. Unfortunately one of our employees has proved to be mentally unstable as well. I have cable locks and all but they can be broken.
The conversation with the wife wasn't great, she actually suggested a pistol in a safe in the car ( for her) which isn't crazy but she won't practice. In my state now you can carry in your car without a permit. I really wanted the shotgun on property but it may not be the best idea under the circumstances, I only go 2-3 times a week but someone is there every day.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

sgtusmc98 said:


> One thing this discussion reminded me of was that when we bought my wife's work it came with a 12guage. I brought it home for several reasons but mostly to clean up. I always intended to bring it back so if shtf I would have a pistol and a few loads of OO buck to get home my wife is all for preps for a few weeks but civil unrest is not something she considers and is almost anti gun. Unfortunately one of our employees has proved to be mentally unstable as well. I have cable locks and all but they can be broken.
> The conversation with the wife wasn't great, she actually suggested a pistol in a safe in the car ( for her) which isn't crazy but she won't practice. In my state now you can carry in your car without a permit. I really wanted the shotgun on property but it may not be the best idea under the circumstances, I only go 2-3 times a week but someone is there every day.


Pistol safe in the car? Better keep the pistol a lot handier than that! I have a door holster and can have the BDA off safety and firing in no time flat.....by the time you drag a weapon out of the "safe," you're already dead.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Pistol safe in the car? Better keep the pistol a lot handier than that! I have a door holster and can have the BDA off safety and firing in no time flat.....by the time you drag a weapon out of the "safe," you're already dead.


We have safes in all our vehicles, all with the same combo. They are used for emergency money and somewhere to stow our gun when we can't carry. Like the water park or airport. I have a holster mounted in my truck that I keep my gun in while traveling.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Pistol safe in the car? Better keep the pistol a lot handier than that! I have a door holster and can have the BDA off safety and firing in no time flat.....by the time you drag a weapon out of the "safe," you're already dead.


In general circumstances my wife doesn't need a gun or more realistically she shouldn't have a gun. The point of having the shotgun at work was for more firepower if shtf, not for any other purpose. She doesn't buy into shtf so it doesn't make sense to her. She will not use a gun more than likely and if it wasn't locked someone else could get it.

Unfortunately I don't think there is a good solution, bought her pepper spray and she won't carry that either.


----------

